# String rubbing bottom cam during shot



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I would suggest to first fix the top idler lean. Then if the cable still rubs the bottom cam, you can try a few things. First, make sure the cable and string are routed through the cable roller in the right configuration. That is usually the biggest culprit. If the isn't the problem, you may need to move the cam slightly in the direction of the lean by changing the spacers. (If there are any spacers). One more thing you can try is to swap the top and bottom limbs. If none of that works, you may need to get a new set of limbs.


----------

